# L'arnaque au compte formation toujours active



## Capri95 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
Il y de cela 10 minutes mon portable sonne, avec les fameux numéros arnaques..
Je décroche juste pour faire ch.. la personne et bien la pourrir pour lui faire perdre son temps ( temps=argent)
L'interlocutrice avec un accent à coupé au couteau, j'avais même du mal à la comprendre !😝
Donc elle lance sa technique, je te noie dans un tas d'information..
Moi- "ah bon ? je ne savais pas ! ah donc j'ai un compte formation ? " ( sur un ton mielleux qui voulait dire je me fou de toi mais tu comprend pas ! )
Moi- " mais que proposé vous ?"
Elle- " langage des signes, psychomotricité ( elle n'arrivait même pas à le dire ) 😂 , langue, informatique..
Elle -" vous êtes intéressés par une des formations ?
Moi- " oui, les langues ( Espagnole) 🤪
Elle- ( a fond dedans) " donc il faut vous inscrire à cette formation, je vais vous guider ! ou si voulait je peux prendre la main se sera plus simple pour vous..
Moi- " je sais pas trop.."
Elle- " si vous faite cette formation, vous aurez droit à une tablette portable"
Moi- " oh c'est super ! oui mais non vous êtes une arnaqueuse "
Elle- " très bien je vais devoir faire une remonté de votre dossier ( sous entendu au Conseil Général )
Moi- " faite madame je vous en prie" 🥲😅 mon seul but c'était de vous faire perdre du temps !
Moi- " et ne rappeler plus !"

Après la carotte, les menaces ! 😛😋

Voilà 15 minutes de perdue pour cette chèvre ! 🤭🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Chantou1 (31 Août 2022)

Malheureusement il y en a qui tomberont  dans le panneau


----------



## booboo (31 Août 2022)

J'ai eu mon énième appel y a deux jours...... 
Cette fois, pareil, j'ai joué le jeu, j'ai écouté, participé à la conversation mais visiblement j'ai déplu à la dame ( qui n'arrive pas à dire mon nom et à lire correctement son texte ! )parce qu'elle m'a raccroché au nez.
Quelle tristesse ces appels.... j'ai beau bloquer les numéros, y en a toujours un nouveau.


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

ce matin, un appel, je bloque le n°, elle a rappelé 2 fois, tout de suite, j'ai bloqué à chaque fois


----------



## kikine (1 Septembre 2022)

j'ai eu le mien aussi, j'allais chez le médecin pour les filles (conjonctivite la veille de la rentrée... top )
il me dit c'est simple ma technique
je prend un air un peu simplet, et je leur dit que oui oui je suis intéressé, mais qu'il faut juste que j'en parle a ma tutelle 😂😂 
j'vous garanti ils n'appellent qu'une fois !!

pas bête doc le prochain coup j'essais


----------



## Nany88 (3 Septembre 2022)

Mais les numéro qui nous appel là, C est pas de.numero payant ? Pour nous arnaquer si on décroché ???


----------



## booboo (3 Septembre 2022)

Vu le nombre d'appels que j'ai eu, je n'ai jamais eu de surplus sur ma facture de tel.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nany les numéros sur taxés ce n'est pas s'ils t'appellent que tu paies. C'est s'ils laissent un message sur ta messagerie et que tu les rappelles 
L'arnaque a la formation dure toujours ! 
J'ai pour principe de ne jamais rien accepter au téléphone et de ne jamais répondre à des questions .
Bon dimanche


----------

